# [Indian NR ] Anish Rajesh Skewb Single 1.77



## starcuber (Mar 28, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1449&cat=20&rnd=3

Also my friend Chetan Roger Dhanjal Got a 1.98 on the same scramble before Anish broke it.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 28, 2016)

I made a thread already


----------



## starcuber (Mar 29, 2016)

forgot to add chetan in the thread


----------

